# Hello from Biscay



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Good morning all.

We are on board BF 'Cap Finister' crossing from Portsmouth to Santander. 

The sun is shining, Biscay is near calm in a light SE Force 3.

We had an excellent meal in the restaurant last evening and a good nights sleep.

All is well with the world:smile2::smile2::smile2:

I hope this does not pee-off too many of you:wink2::laugh:

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Why Not?

It's clearly intended to. :wink2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

What's that 4 letter word A**E

> > have a good time Geoff


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It's not at all painful, if you're lolling alongside Lake Geneva, the sun is shining it's a balmy 27 degrees with a gentle cooling breeze. The delightful 100+ year old paddle steamer is too-tooting as it comes in to the jetty, and the last of a bottle of Aligote and the Creme de Cassis is chilling in the fridge. And if this blerry internet goes off before I post this, I'll go and make my belated lunch!

Enjoy my fellow travellers!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well good for you, I don't seem to have seen any posts from you while in the UK, did you get an mot all ok.

cabby


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> Good morning all.
> 
> We are on board BF 'Cap Finister' crossing from Portsmouth to Santander.
> 
> ...


Calmer than our crossing last Sunday from Plymouth on the Pont Aven, force 9 in the early hours of Monday but arrived OK, restaurant not too busy for breakfast!!
BUT then we went to disembark and being on deck 2, they had to move the floor on deck 3, routine, but not on Monday, stuck for 2 hours while they tried to clear it. But eventually on our way and made Tordesillas by 17:30. Now at Bella Vista for few weeks if any of you here. Pitch 76!


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

sallylillian said:


> Calmer than our crossing last Sunday from Plymouth on the Pont Aven, force 9 in the early hours of Monday but arrived OK, restaurant not too busy for breakfast!!
> BUT then we went to disembark and being on deck 2, they had to move the floor on deck 3, routine, but not on Monday, stuck for 2 hours while they tried to clear it. But eventually on our way and made Tordesillas by 17:30. Now at Bella Vista for few weeks if any of you here. Pitch 76!


Hi Michael
What do you think of La Bella Vista?
We are due there in February
Cheers


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

cabby said:


> well good for you, I don't seem to have seen any posts from you while in the UK, did you get an mot all ok.
> 
> cabby


We were only in UK for 24hrs.

MOT was on last visit and Ok. This visit involved shopping for things which are easier/better/cheaper than in Poland and then struggling from Canterbury on BH Fri with usual M25 problems and breakdown on A3 climbing past Guildford Uni.

Now we are chilling at Aire S.of Santander by a lake - will chill for 2 nights.

Geoff


----------



## sallylillian (Sep 26, 2011)

Jamsieboy said:


> Hi Michael
> What do you think of La Bella Vista?
> We are due there in February
> Cheers


Hi Jamsie,

This is our third visit, first 2 times in our 12 metre Yankee. Unfortunately they let the only 3 pitches we could get on, to annuals so we bought a smaller MH, the Flair, just so we could fit on their pitches. No I jest on the last comment.
We like it here, right on the beach, half decent site restaurant, but easy walk to the marina for more restaurants than you can throw a stick at, you name the cuisine and its there. Or there is Romeos on the beach right in front. Easy walk to a Euroski supermarket. Good walks along the coast, and cycling too.
In all one of our favourite stops.


----------



## lalala (Aug 13, 2009)

nicholsong said:


> We were only in UK for 24hrs.
> 
> MOT was on last visit and Ok. This visit involved shopping for things which are easier/better/cheaper than in Poland and then struggling from Canterbury on BH Fri with usual M25 problems and breakdown on A3 climbing past Guildford Uni.
> 
> ...


Sounds lovely, not envious but pleased you are enjoying it so much. We might be going over in November, can you say how you found the aire near Santander (and where it is if possible), do you have a particular book? It's ages since we travelled in Spain and everything we have will be well out of date.
Lala


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Lala

The Aire is CABARCENO and is at 
N43.3580 W -3.8195

About 30km from Santander port.

We are not using book but campingcar-infos.com

Geoff


----------



## mikenewson (Oct 7, 2014)

Hi,
How far south of Santander was the aire and how much?
We will be going that way in February 2016.
TA

Mike


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

mikenewson said:


> Hi,
> How far south of Santander was the aire and how much?
> We will be going that way in February 2016.
> TA
> ...


Mike

It was free

Co-ordinates and distance are in my post - Specsavers recently?

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Not envious at all. We're just preparing everything to go to Portugal for the winter. 
Last time we were at Cap Finisterre we watched the lighthouses disappearing under some sizeable goffers.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

mikenewson said:


> Hi,
> How far south of Santander was the aire and how much?
> We will be going that way in February 2016.
> TA
> Mike


I second stopping at this aire, it's FREE & quite by the lakeside.


----------

